# I have just stumbled upon the most pathetic drivers I have ever seen...



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

...and I want to turn some of them into my next Home Theater project !

















*12" Jamo, 4ohm* - *$12.00/each*
JAMO 20325 12" Paper Cone Woofer 4 Ohm | Parts-Express.com

*15" Jamo, 8ohm* - *$22.00/each*
JAMO 20392 15" Paper Cone Woofer | Parts-Express.com

The reviewers have decent words to say about them and they are cheap as $hit.

Low power handling, cone slap, tiny magnet, no control....but decent specs otherwise.

I have a spare *BASH300, 300w x 1 RMS @ 4ohms plate amp *kicking around to use....that will be more than enough for what I am planning.

*I am thinking either:*

1) 4 x 12's (2 Isobaric pairs) in either 4th or 6th order (_single or dual reflex bandpass...whatever_), totalling 4ohms.

2) 2 x 15's (Isobaric) in either 4th or 6th order (_single or dual reflex bandpass...whatever_), totalling 4ohms.

These would most likely be complete garbage for Music, but I am thinking either one of these setups should shake the windows for Home Theater useage.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

those are guitar speakers dude.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

stills said:


> those are guitar speakers dude.


Jamo don't make guitar speakers specifically. These are cheapie P/A speakers at best.


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

In multiples and using the correct enclosure you can get some quite impressive (and sufficiently musical) performance out of cheap drivers like this.

I have 4 similarily cheap 12'' woofers set up in dual isobaric configuration (isobaric loading is critical with cheap drivers like this in reflex enclosures) in a big TL and compared to the soundstream T5-15'' I have in a large well damped sealed enclosure the soundstream is only better at very low frequencies.

The soundstream 15 sounds pretty good, but playing music, especially music with complex layered bass lines, the 12's in the TL run rings around it.

I have a very large tapped horn design (which would be suitable for both HT and music) that I could probably adapt to use those 12'' (haven't modeled anything yet) you'd be looking at something like 8' high by 2' wide by 1'3'' deep roughly.


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

Interesting speakers good luck with your project. Please post some pics of your build and let us know how it sounds once your finished.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Those are drivers used in home audio subwoofers and those monkey coffin speakers with paper midrange and tweeters. 

Expect high efficiency, high Qts and low Xmax. Don't use a 300W amp - 50W will bottom them out.


----------



## Sawzall (Nov 12, 2009)

I know they are cheap, but have you thought about the cost in MDF for building some exotic box vs, the cost of a high quality driver in a simpler box?

(If you are building cause building is fun, go for it.. I have spent more money that rational on such projects, so who am I to slow you down if thats the case)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> The reviewers have decent words to say about them and they are cheap as $hit.
> What do you guys think ?


G'luck


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Sawzall said:


> I know they are cheap, but have you thought about the cost in MDF for building some exotic box vs, the cost of a high quality driver in a simpler box?
> 
> (If you are building cause building is fun, go for it.. I have spent more money that rational on such projects, so who am I to slow you down if thats the case)


MDF is cheap, if the larger enclosure takes up an extra sheet..."shrugs", it's the space it takes up that will probably be the main issue, and these types of enclosures can get very big very fast (but they can sound oh so good).


----------



## cgull (Sep 14, 2010)

Once built post the results it will be interesting what inexpensive will do.


----------



## ditbu13oi (Oct 30, 2010)

looks interesting to do.


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

What's the Xmin, er, Xmax?


----------



## Audioguy36 (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn look at that motor structure. What a beast!.. with there high efficiency they should be interesting.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

> Good Value Woofer
> Saturday, May 29, 2010
> jedwards83 from Breese, IL
> The cheapness of the woofer is apparent in it's woven dust cap, foam surround, tiny magnet, sharp metal edges, I could go on.
> ...


*They will work this good ^^^^*


----------

